
The Decline and Fall of Tech on Digg - tandaraho
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/digg_the_decline_and_fall_of_tech.php
======
hobbs
The author suggests that techies may migrate back to Slashdot. I, for one,
never left. Their editorial selection for front-page news cannot be beat. The
commentary is still drivel, though.

My philosophy: go to Slashdot for the news, come to HN for the commentary.

~~~
smhinsey
i've found myself going back to slashdot after a decently long absence as
well, but man, it's like they are in a competition with digg over who can have
the worst comment interface. it's better than it used to be, but it's way too
noisy.

~~~
halo
I still haven't figured out how the new comment interface actually works,
which scores major negative points for usability. At least the old-style
version was simple.

------
pxlpshr
an all too common tragedy with growth on the internet; it's hard to manage the
charm and experience for early adopters; popularity attracts mediocrity and
pollution, a sad reflection of the interweb swarm. syndicated content was a
savior from this information overload till the blogsphere copy/pasted other's
original content to feed bloated link farms. woe.

side rant aside, this graphic does not paint an accurate picture as
categories, liking gaming, now have their own section and not counted as
technology... among other significant flaws.

personally, digg lost its charm for me when it started integrating youtube
videos and offbeat. I can find that crap elsewhere and it completely attracted
the wrong crowd to the other, more relevant discussions. it's in this regard
that I feel digg overextended them self and jeopardized what was rather an
intelligent and sophisticated news source/discussion.

